# Time Lapse with a 7D II & a PC?



## ooF Fighters (Dec 26, 2014)

Greetings Rumors friends-
A little help, please?
I shot a couple thousand images of the kids opening presents this Christmas with the goal of getting my feet wet in time lapse photography. Now I'm just frustrated trying to find a way to put all the images together on my PC (using windows 7).
So far I have come up with this-
Load the images onto a flash drive and give them to the wife, she has a Mac.
There is just too much BS on the web for me to sort through, trying plug ins that won't load and watching tutorials that, after ten minutes mention they are using mac exclusive software. Crap.
I have PS 6 & LR 5.7 but I cant find a coherent tutorial where their examples actually work.
I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree, but I should be able to do this, damnit!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Greetings Rumors friends-
> A little help, please?
> I shot a couple thousand images of the kids opening presents this Christmas with the goal of getting my feet wet in time lapse photography. Now I'm just frustrated trying to find a way to put all the images together on my PC (using windows 7).
> So far I have come up with this-
> ...


If you are looking for an easy solution, go to the GoPro website and download their movie maker..... You can import thousands of files in one click, make them into a movie, and store at various resolutions and nitrates.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Dec 27, 2014)

microsoft movie maker I think comes standard w/ windows 7.

Convert all the pics to jpg in your application of choice (size them to 1920 x 1080 if you didn't do this when shooting), and load them into movie maker. Play with the transition between frames to get the right effect speed/length and ta da.

I haven't done it recently, but it is fairly intuitive


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 27, 2014)

Balls! It looked like the gopro software was going to work,(thank you for the suggestion Don) but when the file gets converted and moved to the edit phase, its just a black screen. Another hour of dicking around and no progress.
This is just pissing me off now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2014)

You can do it in PS6 easily.

This is as easy a step by step as you will find, just ignore the bits where they go off at tangents.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8lxUXH0YSg


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> You can do it in PS6 easily.
> 
> This is as easy a step by step as you will find, just ignore the bits where they go off at tangents.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8lxUXH0YSg



I saw this first, but when I open the video window there is no "create video timeline" button, no timeline. Weird and it was the start of the frustrations.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 27, 2014)

I read where someone else was having the same black screen issues with the gopro editor, and turning off the anti flicker option fixed it. Going to try that next. I'm about five hours in, might as well keep at it.


----------

